# Skeeter pee web page



## Kcjab (Jul 24, 2012)

What the heck happened to the skeeter pee.com web page. The page is gone!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 24, 2012)

It's working for me.


----------



## JordanPond (Jul 24, 2012)

Just tried it. Worked for me. http://skeeterpee.com/


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, worked for me also.


----------

